# [HOW TO][SCRIPT] V6 SuperCharger, Loopy Smoothness, & More



## hazard209

I have this on XDA but I realize that not everyone frequents that forum, so I'm posting these here as well.

First and foremost, as always, I am in no way responsible for what happens to your phone. Hundreds of kittens will not die if you refuse to use these tweaks. Therefore no one is forcing you, use it at your own risk.

Now that that's out of the way, let's get to the scripts.

*The V6 SuperCharger* - OP can be found HERE
Many thanks to Zeppelinrox for the great script. Make sure to visit his OP to thank (and possibly donate to) him yourself!​
The V6 SuperCharger is a memory fix to put it simply. It rearranges OOM Groupings and fixes priorities for the Android's built in task killer. For more info visit the OP! (There's a lot there)

First and foremost, I recommend *reading the OP thoroughly*. Any and all questions you may have can be answered by doing this. I know it's probably not going to happen but I can dream, right?

**NOTE*: Before beginning installation, check your /system/xbin folder to see if you have busybox already installed. There have also been reports of busybox being in /system/bin, check there too (Thanks to tuckmobile). Usually it doesn't matter but this has been a known problem for *Humble* users. So proceed to Installation(B).

-Installation(A)

1. Download the V6_SuperCharger_for_Android_update*.sh.txt file and put it on your sd card.
2. Download busybox installer and script manager from the market.
2(A). Go in to menu > advanced settings > config and make sure "browse as root" is checked. (Thanks to Danzanzio for the reminder)
3. Install busybox v1.18.2
4. Run script manager and open the V6_SuperCharger file. Make sure to run as *ROOT*.
5. Select a text scrolling speed. 2 is suitable if you plan to read all the lines.
6. Choose a setting. 6 is a good place to start. Personally I use option 8.
7. Now choose option 11. This will fix the OMM groupings.
8. Then enter option 16 to reboot your phone. Option 20 in update 3. (It will happen immediately)
9. Go back and run the script again. If the current minfrees match the previous minfrees (These lines are right under the 1-17 menu options), then the settings stuck and you're good to go!

-Installation(B)

1. Go to /system/xbin (or /system/bin depending on where busybox is installed on your phone) and rename busybox to busybox.bak
2. Go back to Installation(A) and start at step #3.
(Thanks to Triton302 for working to help figure this out)

*If for some reason the your current and prior minfrees are not matching, then please do the following:

1. Go to /system/etc/init.d
1(A). If /system/etc/init.d doesn't exist, check /data instead.
2. Select the 99SuperCharger file and choose to "Run as Root" and "Run on Boot"
3. Re-run the original V6 SuperCharger script and reboot.

*GummyCharged 2.0 Users!* - You will find that no matter what you do, your minfree values will not stick. This is because imoseyon has made it this way. The values he provides are good ones, but if you want to change them regardless follow these instructions.

-Go into your init.d folder and edit the 98tweaks file. There you will find two lines looking like:

echo "3000, 4000, 10000, 10000, 20000, 20000" >
/sys/module/lowmemorykiller/parameters/minfree​
All that you have to do is put a "# " in front of each of those lines. Omit the quotes and make sure there is a space between the "#" and the lines.

*If for some reason you cannot access the /data folder, you can try Gscript. It is another Zeppelinrox script that should create the init.d folder. (I have not used this script before because I have not had the need, but users have confirmed that it works.)

Here is the OP for Gscript: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1017291
(Thanks to fortesquieu for bringing this to my attention)

Zepp also has the 3g TurboCharger and the KickAssKernel tweaks. If you are going to use the KickAssKernel, make sure to use the one *WITHOUT* the IO scheduler. It was causing me to bootloop.

*If you are experiencing problems with video streaming (youtube, ect) after applying the newest KAK, you can fix this by editing the KAK file in the init.d folder. Change:


Code:


vm.min_free_kbytes=8192;<br />
<br />
to,<br />
<br />
vm.min_free_kbytes=4096;

- Zepp has released a test update for the V6 SuperCharger, it's on the same page as the 3g TC and the KAK if you want to give it a go. BTW the Nitro Lag Nullifier is the same as the null value build.prop edits listed below, so don't use it twice by mistake.

For those curious about what the KickAssKernel tweaks actually do, Zepp recently posted some links for insight. Give them a look if you want, he posted the links HERE.

People have been asking if the 3g TurboCharger affects 4g at all. So here's before and after speed tests. Decide for yourself.


----------



## hazard209

*Loopy Smoothness Script* - OP can be found HERE and eoghan2t7's tutorial from which I found this script is HERE

Many thanks to lpy for creating this script and to eoghan2t7 for creating his tutorial and continuing to pass this script along. Make sure to visit their OPs to thank (and possible donate) to them!​*
***FIRST AND FOREMOST YOU NEED TO HAVE THE INIT.D FOLDER FOR THIS SCRIPT TO BE ABLE TO RUN.****
- So be sure to check /system/etc for the init.d folder. If you do not have this folder, try Gscript.

*GummyCharged 2.0 Users!* - The Loopy Smoothness Tweak is already cooked into the ROM. You do *NOT* have to install the zip. Just get straight to adding processes you want!

Installation:

1. Download the Loopy Smoothness zip.
2. Put it on your SD card and flash using CWM.
3. Check /system/etc/init.d for 97loopy_smoothness_tweak (90Loopy in GC 2.0) using script manager.
4. Mount system as RW and open the 97loopy_smoothness_tweak (90Loopy) in text editor.
5. At the top of the script you will see USER_LAUNCHER="". This is where you will enter your launcher. You can find the process name for your launcher in /data/data. EX: com.android.launcher, org.adw.launcher, com.fede.launcher
6. If you scroll down some more, you will see different sections labelled "Resident system apps", "Other system apps", and "Other apps". On each line you will see a variable, PNAME="", here is where you will enter the process name of the apps that you wish to be stored in the cache.

*Once again, you can find the process names for your launcher and apps in the /data/data folder.

*Some apps are preloaded into the script. Feel free to change them.

*If you are using a line with "#" in front of it, be sure to remove the pound sign first or that line will not be used. Also edit the number of processes being used if you are adding more. It is the PROCESS_TOTAL variable.


----------



## hazard209

Here are some build.prop tweaks that you can try if you want. These have been discovered and tested by user's within Zepp's V6 SuperCharger thread and are relatively new. Use them at your own risk! Please post your results with these seeing as they are still experimental.

Add either one of these to the end of build.prop (NOT BOTH). They help to improve snappiness of the overall system: 
Thanks to rafalo1333, Zeppelinrox, and Dorimanx for their work in developing these!​


Code:


ENFORCE_PROCESS_LIMIT=false<br />
MAX_SERVICE_INACTIVITY=<br />
MIN_HIDDEN_APPS=<br />
MAX_HIDDEN_APPS=<br />
CONTENT_APP_IDLE_OFFSET=<br />
EMPTY_APP_IDLE_OFFSET=<br />
MAX_ACTIVITIES=<br />
ACTIVITY_INACTIVE_RESET_TIME=




Code:


ENFORCE_PROCESS_LIMIT=false<br />
MAX_SERVICE_INACTIVITY=false<br />
MIN_HIDDEN_APPS=false<br />
MAX_HIDDEN_APPS=false<br />
CONTENT_APP_IDLE_OFFSET=false<br />
EMPTY_APP_IDLE_OFFSET=false<br />
MAX_ACTIVITIES=false<br />
ACTIVITY_INACTIVITY_RESET_TIME=false<br />
MAX_RECENT_TASKS=false<br />
MIN_RECENT_TASKS=false<br />
APP_SWITCH_DELAY_TIME=false<br />
MAX_PROCESSES=false<br />
PROC_START_TIMEOUT=false<br />
CPU_MIN_CHECK_DURATION=false<br />
GC_TIMEOUT=false<br />
SERVICE_TIMEOUT=false<br />
MIN_CRASH_INTERVAL=false

*More to come.


----------



## Halo

Just installed this (I'm over at XDA as well, but had to tweak my screen name a bit there) Install went flawlessly. Thanks for the great write-up.


----------



## hazard209

Halo said:


> Just installed this (I'm over at XDA as well, but had to tweak my screen name a bit there) Install went flawlessly. Thanks for the great write-up.


Thought that was you. That's actually what made me think to post them over here. :androidwink: Glad you're liking them!


----------



## gumballhead

Thanks for posting here - I've been using this for the last week or so, as I've been frustrated with home screen redraws. I'm using GC 2.0, V6 supercharger (settings stick, balanced 8), loopy smoothness (com.android.launcher added), and 98 KAK. I also just added the second string of code lsited to my build prop. I am still getting some redraws, but not quite as bad as before. That is to say they still occur, but seem to redraw faster now. i notice them primarily coming from the desktop and car docks, although they have happened when unlocking the device too.

Am I missing something here? Will I be able to eliminate these frustratingly slow redraws? Maybe I am not tweaked as well as I c/should be?

Thanks!


----------



## hazard209

gumballhead said:


> Thanks for posting here - I've been using this for the last week or so, as I've been frustrated with home screen redraws. I'm using GC 2.0, V6 supercharger (settings stick, balanced 8), loopy smoothness (com.android.launcher added), and 98 KAK. I also just added the second string of code lsited to my build prop. I am still getting some redraws, but not quite as bad as before. That is to say they still occur, but seem to redraw faster now. i notice them primarily coming from the desktop and car docks, although they have happened when unlocking the device too.
> 
> Am I missing something here? Will I be able to eliminate these frustratingly slow redraws? Maybe I am not tweaked as well as I c/should be?
> 
> Thanks!


Hmmm. Well you say you ran option 8, but did you disable Imoseyon's minfrees first? Did you use option 11 as well? And as for loopy smoothness, did you install the zip or use the one that came cooked with the ROM? I believe the docks activate their own processes, did you include those withing Loopy Smoothness?

I am glad it has improved your system. Have you tried OC/UV at all?


----------



## gumballhead

gumballhead said:


> Thanks for posting here - I've been using this for the last week or so, as I've been frustrated with home screen redraws. I'm using GC 2.0, V6 supercharger (settings stick, balanced 8), loopy smoothness (com.android.launcher added), and 98 KAK. I also just added the second string of code lsited to my build prop. I am still getting some redraws, but not quite as bad as before. That is to say they still occur, but seem to redraw faster now. i notice them primarily coming from the desktop and car docks, although they have happened when unlocking the device too.
> 
> Am I missing something here? Will I be able to eliminate these frustratingly slow redraws? Maybe I am not tweaked as well as I c/should be?
> 
> Thanks!


I set the 99supercharger to run at boot, and it made my settings stick...err it did stick once. Looks like i need to disable Imoseyon's minfrees. I did run 11 for OOM as well. As for loopy, used the zip through CWM. I've not added any processes to the loopy yet, do you think that might help?

As for OC/UV, I'm about to try some settings right now. On my DX i was undervolted and overclocked, and it worked great, battery lasted forever. Hoping to get more up time with the charge.


----------



## hazard209

gumballhead said:


> I set the 99supercharger to run at boot, and it made my settings stick...err it did stick once. Looks like i need to disable Imoseyon's minfrees. I did run 11 for OOM as well. As for loopy, used the zip through CWM. I've not added any processes to the loopy yet, do you think that might help?
> 
> As for OC/UV, I'm about to try some settings right now. On my DX i was undervolted and overclocked, and it worked great, battery lasted forever. Hoping to get more up time with the charge.


Also set the 99SuperCharger file to run as root. For loopy smoothness, since you're on 2.0 it's already baked in there and could by installing it twice you may have caused some conflict. Just delete the 97loopy_smoothness_tweak file from init.d and make your desired edits in the 90loopy file. I think that should help some as well.

Visit the Voltage Control thread for advice on settings and info!


----------



## gumballhead

gumballhead said:


> I set the 99supercharger to run at boot, and it made my settings stick...err it did stick once. Looks like i need to disable Imoseyon's minfrees. I did run 11 for OOM as well. As for loopy, used the zip through CWM. I've not added any processes to the loopy yet, do you think that might help?
> 
> As for OC/UV, I'm about to try some settings right now. On my DX i was undervolted and overclocked, and it worked great, battery lasted forever. Hoping to get more up time with the charge.


Thanks - I'll make some revisions, and let you know.


----------



## hazard209

gumballhead said:


> Thanks - I'll make some revisions, and let you know.


Please do! Feedback is always welcome and encouraged.


----------



## gumballhead

Well, so far, so good on the dock, but when i take it off the dock, I'm waiting until i try and swipe left/right for anything to appear. Better than before! Also changed up the loopy...no idea 90 loopy was the one to use. i saw 97 was missing, so i had re installed.

I also set up my UV/OC as well.

1200MHz On Demand
1300 = -25
1200 = -25
1000 = -50
800 = -50
600 = disabled
400 = -100
200 = -125
100 = -125

Thanks again, loving this phone now, and not feeling bad i didn't wait for the bionic, with that not so pretty screen.

On a side note, i think i will need to edit the KAK script again to watch youtube videos...


----------



## hazard209

gumballhead said:


> Well, so far, so good on the dock, but when i take it off the dock, I'm waiting until i try and swipe left/right for anything to appear. Better than before! Also changed up the loopy...no idea 90 loopy was the one to use. i saw 97 was missing, so i had re installed.
> 
> I also set up my UV/OC as well.
> 
> 1200MHz On Demand
> 1300 = -25
> 1200 = -25
> 1000 = -50
> 800 = -50
> 600 = disabled
> 400 = -100
> 200 = -125
> 100 = -125
> 
> Thanks again, loving this phone now, and not feeling bad i didn't wait for the bionic, with that not so pretty screen.
> 
> On a side note, i think i will need to edit the KAK script again to watch youtube videos...


Just curious since I do not use a dock. Does a media scan take place when connecting and disconnecting?

Ah, yes I never did add that to the OP. I'll do that now. You just have to change

vm.min_free_kbytes=8192;

to,

vm.min_free_kbytes=4096;


----------



## gumballhead

hazard209 said:


> Just curious since I do not use a dock. Does a media scan take place when connecting and disconnecting?
> 
> Ah, yes I never did add that to the OP. I'll do that now. You just have to change
> 
> vm.min_free_kbytes=8192;
> 
> to,
> 
> vm.min_free_kbytes=4096;


No media scan - at least it does not show me it is doing this. I've got the desktop charger w/extra batt & car dock. When I take the handset off, it seems to be confused, and has to redraw.

I ran the v6 script again, and see the my minfrees did not stick this time...i did add the "# " to the two lines of code in imoseyon's script too. Weird thing is, sometimes the minfrees stick, and sometimes they do not...

The min free change works great for youtube again!


----------



## hazard209

When they are showing as not sticking they're a bunch of decimals, right? That's because those minfree values have to be in effect when swap is in use. This is done by GummyCharged design. I asked imoseyon about it last night.


----------



## gumballhead

Yeah - decimals


----------



## hazard209

gumballhead said:


> Yeah - decimals


Then it's all working like it should!


----------



## gumballhead

OK, I can report that the dock seems to be the problem. When charging from AC cable directly, I have no redraw issues. There seems to be an issue with the hand off from dock (clock app) to no dock.

So, on the bright side, everything is now hella fast and responsive, and I will avoid using my dock.

Thanks again for the support.


----------



## Halo

gumballhead said:


> OK, I can report that the dock seems to be the problem. When charging from AC cable directly, I have no redraw issues. There seems to be an issue with the hand off from dock (clock app) to no dock.
> 
> So, on the bright side, everything is now hella fast and responsive, and I will avoid using my dock.
> 
> Thanks again for the support.


I don't think I've ever noticed redraw when removing it from my dock. Although I'm usually half asleep when I do it. I'll give it a shot when I get home today and see if I notice anything.


----------



## Schoat333

Thanks for this! I'm using ADW launcher, and had no Idea that I could edit the file thats already in in 2.0 for it.


----------



## juiced718

Hey guys... Im on GummyC 2.0 PB&J OC... I really want to use this but no matter what file manager im using im not able to edit that line in /init.d to add # ... it wont save even tho I have root right and rw ....xlmnop...etc 

But seriously what have you used to add "#"


----------



## Rythmyc

juiced718 said:


> Hey guys... Im on GummyC 2.0 PB&J OC... I really want to use this but no matter what file manager im using im not able to edit that line in /init.d to add # ... it wont save even tho I have root right and rw ....xlmnop...etc
> 
> But seriously what have you used to add "#"


Try SCRIPT Manager. Not FILE Manager. You'll find your options change a bit by doing so.


----------



## juiced718

"Rythmyc said:


> Try SCRIPT Manager. Not FILE Manager. You'll find your options change a bit by doing so.


Yea that's the first thing I tried. It just asks what editor I want to use, Doesn't seem EDITING system files are allowed, unless im missing something... which wouldn't surprise me


----------



## juiced718

"Rythmyc said:


> Try SCRIPT Manager. Not FILE Manager. You'll find your options change a bit by doing so.


It tells me I only have "read rights"


----------



## juiced718

Nevermind I didn't mount r/w ....my bad.. not surprised lol


----------



## ThehulKK

After applying the fix to the kak kernel, I can't still watch videos in high definition in youtube. I mentioned this at the xda forum the only way I can watch videos in wifi or 3 g is to turned them landscape and switching off hq.


----------



## gumballhead

Well, I added processes for the car home ultra (com.google.android.carhome) and the desk clock (com.android.deskclock) to 90loopy, and it has not seemed to solve the problem,. I still get a redraw when unplugging from either. I can live with this, and will keep playing around...maybe i will get lucky?

Was I at least thinking along the right lines?

As for youtube - I have the same problem, only standard quality, but the screen is small


----------



## sleekgeek

this made my phone (GC GBE RC1) run hot and laggier


----------



## juiced718

"hazard209 said:


> When they are showing as not sticking they're a bunch of decimals, right? That's because those minfree values have to be in effect when swap is in use. This is done by GummyCharged design. I asked imoseyon about it last night.


When you say a bunch of decimals so you mean this?


----------



## gumballhead

juiced718 said:


> When you say a bunch of decimals so you mean this?


Yes, exactly that.


----------



## Trav06

Thanks for the write-up Hazard! I just ran through your steps with v6 update 9 beta 2 on Gummy GBE 1.9 RC2.3. I chose option 8 (megaram) and option 11, as you suggested, though running option 11 didn't see to do anything that option 8 hadn't already done. The settings didn't stick the first time, so I had to go in as you suggested and set 99supercharger to run as root and run on boot, then the settings stuck.

I can't say I notice much of a difference because it was already really smooth to begin with, but it doesn't sound like it can hurt, so I'll just leave it.

EDIT: I noticed a couple other scipts in the init.d folder that I didn't put there including loopy smoothness and a couple of zipalign scripts. None of them were set to run as root or run at boot. Are those there in case we want to activate them?


----------



## hazard209

sleekgeek said:


> this made my phone (GC GBE RC1) run hot and laggier


Ok first off, why are you only running RC1? RC2 has been out for weeks.. Second, Do you want to walk me through what you're experiencing so that I can maybe help fix this? Don't just make a statement like that and not provide info. If you feel this script isn't worth it you do not have to use it, as stated in the OP.



Trav06 said:


> Thanks for the write-up Hazard! I just ran through your steps with v6 update 9 beta 2 on Gummy GBE 1.9 RC2.3. I chose option 8 (megaram) and option 11, as you suggested, though running option 11 didn't see to do anything that option 8 hadn't already done. The settings didn't stick the first time, so I had to go in as you suggested and set 99supercharger to run as root and run on boot, then the settings stuck.
> 
> I can't say I notice much of a difference because it was already really smooth to begin with, but it doesn't sound like it can hurt, so I'll just leave it.
> 
> EDIT: I noticed a couple other scipts in the init.d folder that I didn't put there including loopy smoothness and a couple of zipalign scripts. None of them were set to run as root or run at boot. Are those there in case we want to activate them?


Just leave em. Those are cooked into your ROM and are expected to be there whereas the V6 is not.


----------



## sleekgeek

hazard209 said:


> Ok first off, why are you only running RC1? RC2 has been out for weeks.. Second, Do you want to walk me through what you're experiencing so that I can maybe help fix this? Don't just make a statement like that and not provide info. If you feel this script isn't worth it you do not have to use it, as stated in the OP.


sorry RC2.3

uninstalled and the problems went away.

ran the same on my droid 1.


----------



## juiced718

Hey, so I am finally running v6 on gummy 2.0.. it definitely has had a huge improvement to its overall performance, I also am OC'D to 1.2 on pbj's orb kernel ... everything is great except I think I've had a couple reboots... im running the v6 script on option 9 and 11 ... any ideas?


----------



## hazard209

"juiced718 said:


> Hey, so I am finally running v6 on gummy 2.0.. it definitely has had a huge improvement to its overall performance, I also am OC'D to 1.2 on pbj's orb kernel ... everything is great except I think I've had a couple reboots... im running the v6 script on option 9 and 11 ... any ideas?


What are you OC/UV at? The V6 should not be causing reboots at all.


----------



## juiced718

"hazard209 said:


> What are you OC/UV at? The V6 should not be causing reboots at all.


Well, I hadn't been uv at all but now I am . Quite honestly though, my phone has been awesome... just flying... 
It just reboots out of no where
1200 mhz 25mv
1100 mhz 50 down to
300 mhz 75 mv
200 mhz 75 mv 
100 mhz 75 mv


----------



## hazard209

juiced718 said:


> Well, I hadn't been uv at all but now I am . Quite honestly though, my phone has been awesome... just flying...
> It just reboots out of no where
> 1200 mhz 25mv
> 1100 mhz 50 down to
> 300 mhz 75 mv
> 200 mhz 75 mv
> 100 mhz 75 mv


SetCPU has caused stability problems with a few people. Try Voltage Control.

PS Using profiles can also cause instabilities!


----------



## juiced718

"hazard209 said:


> SetCPU has caused stability problems with a few people. Try Voltage Control.
> 
> PS Using profiles can also cause instabilities!


I've use voltage control before, and switched back to setcpu. I have used it for so long on every android I've had, just like the ui.. but if it has known issues ill switch back... thanks for the heads up


----------



## juiced718

"hazard209 said:


> SetCPU has caused stability problems with a few people. Try Voltage Control.
> 
> PS Using profiles can also cause instabilities!


Quick question, I just reinstalled voltage control... it defaulted the i/o scheduler to vr is that good bad or ... what's best for overall performance?

Thanks again


----------



## hazard209

juiced718 said:


> Quick question, I just reinstalled voltage control... it defaulted the i/o scheduler to vr is that good bad or ... what's best for overall performance?
> 
> Thanks again


I use noop personally, but noop or deadline are the IO schedulers that you want to be using.


----------



## juiced718

"hazard209 said:


> I use noop personally, but noop or deadline are the IO schedulers that you want to be using.


Cool. 
So I'm using voltage control and the same settings I had prior. I haven't used voltage in a while and I'm really liking the ui.
Unfortunately, still get at least one random reboot :-( 
Suggestions?


----------



## foister82

I know this will sound silly and the kernel guys will probably call me a big fat noob;

I remember when i had my fascinate that i could NEVER get the phone to accept 1200 mhz setting. When the phone went to that frequency, it froze for about 7 seconds then rebooted. Someone then posted a thread about the phone not having support for that frequency hard coded... something about being able to enable in the kernel but the phone's hardware did not support for what ever reason.

Just for kicks, change your 1200 to 1300 and dont undervolt.

Are you finding that you're having the reboots during any specific activity? locked, charging, usb connected (debugging), music or video streaming, etc?


----------



## hazard209

juiced718 said:


> Cool.
> So I'm using voltage control and the same settings I had prior. I haven't used voltage in a while and I'm really liking the ui.
> Unfortunately, still get at least one random reboot :-(
> Suggestions?


Here's what I run:
1300 -25
1200 -25
1000 -50
800 -75
400 -125
200 -150
100 -150

using noop and ondemand. Every phone seems to clock differently though. You're going to have to play around with it a bit.


----------



## foister82

Ondemand nice i could never get it to work


----------



## hazard209

foister82 said:


> Ondemand nice i could never get it to work


Really? Was it causing you to have reboots?


----------



## juiced718

"foister82 said:


> I know this will sound silly and the kernel guys will probably call me a big fat noob;
> 
> I remember when i had my fascinate that i could NEVER get the phone to accept 1200 mhz setting. When the phone went to that frequency, it froze for about 7 seconds then rebooted. Someone then posted a thread about the phone not having support for that frequency hard coded... something about being able to enable in the kernel but the phone's hardware did not support for what ever reason.
> 
> Just for kicks, change your 1200 to 1300 and dont undervolt.
> 
> Are you finding that you're having the reboots during any specific activity? locked, charging, usb connected (debugging), music or video streaming, etc?


No time specifically, just whenever, im gonna true the settings that hazard suggested, I've been switching max from 1300-1200 just for battery once in a while so IdI'dthink that has little to do with it.
But thank you for the input and I'll keep you updated with results


----------



## juiced718

"hazard209 said:


> Here's what I run:
> 1300 -25
> 1200 -25
> 1000 -50
> 800 -75
> 400 -125
> 200 -150
> 100 -150
> 
> using noop and ondemand. Every phone seems to clock differently though. You're going to have to play around with it a bit.


What kernel is that you're using ondemand with? In voltage control I have no ondemand option .


----------



## hazard209

juiced718 said:


> What kernel is that you're using ondemand with? In voltage control I have no ondemand option .


I'm using imoseyon's latest lean kernel. You can find it in the developer section.


----------



## juiced718

"hazard209 said:


> I'm using imoseyon's latest lean kernel. You can find it in the developer section.


Besides "ondemand" , any advantage to imoseyon?


----------



## trparky

I was able to configure LoopySmooth for my launcher which is GoLauncher EX but I was wondering if there was a way to make it so that my web browser isn't killed when low memory occurs (that and other apps too). How do I do that?

I made a new thread here but I guess that I'm not supposed to be making new threads in these forums and that only developers should be making new threads. Non-Developers shouldn't be able to make new threads and that our permissions on these forums should be set that way. Most of the posting options are for developers, close to 95% of it is, so I figure that I'll stick to making new threads over on XDA and only reply to existing threads here.


----------



## dubblin6

I am having problems editing the 98tweaks file to add the required '#' signs so the Super Charger will work with Gummy 2.0. I have used Root Explorer to toggle Read-Write for 'system', but every time I go to edit 98tweaks in Script Manager, it tells me the file is read only. I am stuck at this last step. I appreciate any further guidance anyone can provide. Thank you!


----------



## dwitherell

dubblin6 said:


> I am having problems editing the 98tweaks file to add the required '#' signs so the Super Charger will work with Gummy 2.0. I have used Root Explorer to toggle Read-Write for 'system', but every time I go to edit 98tweaks in Script Manager, it tells me the file is read only. I am stuck at this last step. I appreciate any further guidance anyone can provide. Thank you!


I make edits like that using Root Explorer - have you tried that?


----------



## ElecTech1

While script manager is open in the init.d menu, press the charge's menu button, select more, advanced options, mount system as r/w. After this click on 98 tweaks, "while still in script manager" select edit in the menu, then it will pop up an option to view or edit. Mine always says in this pop up box that only have read permission, but I can still select edit and make changes.


----------



## dubblin6

ElecTech1 said:


> While script editor is open, press the charge's menu button, select more, advanced options, mount system as r/w. Then you should be able to change it.


I did this. I also changed the permissions in Root Explorer for the 98tweaks file. These two combined allowed me to edit 98tweaks as the OP instructs. I also then toggled "run as root" and "run at boot" for the 99supercharger file. My settings are now sticking. Took me a while, but thanks to all of the posts in this thread, I got it, finally. I've come along way thanks to the great resources here and over and XDA. My phone is now better than ever.


----------



## Clk5068

does anyone know if loopy smooth is included int the new GB (EP1w) release RC1.2 of gummy charged? Also, does a CWM wipe (data and cache) require a new v6 installation?

Thanks.

Chris


----------



## hazard209

Clk5068 said:


> does anyone know if loopy smooth is included int the new GB (EP1w) release RC1.2 of gummy charged? Also, does a CWM wipe (data and cache) require a new v6 installation?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Chris


Loopy Smoothness is not included with GBE RC1.2 at this time although you can still use it by following the instructions on the OP. If you wipe data (aka factory reset) then you will have to re-run the V6 script.


----------



## ThehulKK

I've installed v6 option 6 and 11, on gcgb 2.0 and when i restarted the phone it showed the Samsung logo, then nothing, I could feel random vibrations, but that's it. is it possible to delete the supercharger file from the /etc/init.d folder using adb commands? I've already been trying but i can't get to mount the /system as r/w?
I did the following commands
adb shell
#su mount /system
permission denied

edit:
i finally figure it out 
adb shell
su
mount -o remount r,w ext4 /system
rm /system/etc/init.d/99SuperCharger
mv /system/build.prop.unspr build.prop (renaming the back up of the build.prop back up)
rm /system/build.prop~ (deleting the modified build.prop)

then i restarted and it worked, but there were a bunch of errors from apps, so I had to reset my phone after all. I'm glad i have a tb back up


----------



## aaronDroid80

I'm slightly confused. I've enabled loopy through the toolbox, and I'm using go launcher ex (which is listed second under launcher in the 90loopy file). I get nasty redraws on the home screens using imo's 1.22 kernel, (not so bad on latest pbj, but still there). Is there anything more that I have to do with that script, and is there any way to tell if it is running?

(GC FE2.0; 1000, 600, 400, 200, 100MHz all -50mv; noop; conservative)

Sent from my Gummy Charged SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## hazard209

aaronDroid80 said:


> I'm slightly confused. I've enabled loopy through the toolbox, and I'm using go launcher ex (which is listed second under launcher in the 90loopy file). I get nasty redraws on the home screens using imo's 1.22 kernel, (not so bad on latest pbj, but still there). Is there anything more that I have to do with that script, and is there any way to tell if it is running?
> 
> (GC FE2.0; 1000, 600, 400, 200, 100MHz all -50mv; noop; conservative)
> 
> Sent from my Gummy Charged SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


Try com.gau.go.launcherex if that's different than the one that's already in there.


----------



## aaronDroid80

That is what is in there already. I need to add the notification process, but that shouldn't affect the home screens. It happens when I leave the home screen for a while (checking twitter, these forums, browsing the web...) It's almost as if the launcher us being killed and restarted. I don't have this much of an issue on the pbj kernel (switched to imo's to test out the cpu governors), so I'll be switching back tonight after my phone recharges, but I'd still like to get this worked out (more so that I understand the process).

Sent from my Gummy Charged SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## juiced718

So maybe some one can explain this... I'm currently running gummy gbe 2.0 (latest ver.) Upon running script supercharge my MIN free won't stick... I edited 98tweaks but now can't save them anywhere... as I've been able to edit this file on previous versions and on gummy fe

Advice?


----------



## ThehulKK

"juiced718 said:


> So maybe some one can explain this... I'm currently running gummy gbe 2.0 (latest ver.) Upon running script supercharge my MIN free won't stick... I edited 98tweaks but now can't save them anywhere... as I've been able to edit this file on previous versions and on gummy fe
> 
> Advice?


Use the script manager, browse to the etc/init.d and set the 99supercharger to run as root on boot by clicking root and boot and saving.


----------



## juiced718

"ThehulKK said:


> Use the script manager, browse to the etc/init.d and set the 99supercharger to run as root on boot by clicking root and boot and saving.


Thanks that works ... now I'm back to reboots as I had with gummy FE .. its weird though... I'll be unlocking my phone and its just black and then finally unlocks but its rebooting never see the gummy splash screen or samsung boot screen... any ideas?


----------



## ThehulKK

"juiced718 said:


> Thanks that works ... now I'm back to reboots as I had with gummy FE .. its weird though... I'll be unlocking my phone and its just black and then finally unlocks but its rebooting never see the gummy splash screen or samsung boot screen... any ideas?


Let me try to understand you are trying to say that you get random reboots and also you don't see the splash screen or samsung logo?


----------



## m0unds

juiced718 said:


> Thanks that works ... now I'm back to reboots as I had with gummy FE .. its weird though... I'll be unlocking my phone and its just black and then finally unlocks but its rebooting never see the gummy splash screen or samsung boot screen... any ideas?


out of curiosity: by the same as FE, do you mean: you power on the screen, get the unlock screen and it doesn't respond to touch input? then it does a soft reboot?

if so, i'm willing to be there's some tweak that causes it to occur that might be present in FE by default, but isn't in GBE until you apply supercharger. just guessing, of course.


----------



## juiced718

"ThehulKK said:


> Let me try to understand you are trying to say that you get random reboots and also you don't see the splash screen or samsung logo?


Precisely, I attempt to unlock and the phone soft reboots without boot or splash screen.
And while I was on FE I got random reboots but it was clear that the phone was rebooting... ie unresponsive and then gummy splash screen.
Now its just unresponsive and no splash or boot screens... just starts straight into launcher and begins boot up processes. Ie ; media scan, signal reset etc


----------



## juiced718

"m0unds said:


> out of curiosity: by the same as FE, do you mean: you power on the screen, get the unlock screen and it doesn't respond to touch input? then it does a soft reboot?
> 
> if so, i'm willing to be there's some tweak that causes it to occur that might be present in FE by default, but isn't in GBE until you apply supercharger. just guessing, of course.


Ok... any idea on what the tweak is? What are you running?

And what kernel can I flash over ? Cause everything I attempt to flash just doesn't seem to stick

Didn't mean to attach that first one


----------



## juiced718

"m0unds said:


> out of curiosity: by the same as FE, do you mean: you power on the screen, get the unlock screen and it doesn't respond to touch input? then it does a soft reboot?
> 
> if so, i'm willing to be there's some tweak that causes it to occur that might be present in FE by default, but isn't in GBE until you apply supercharger. just guessing, of course.


This may or may not be related but while running this script everything seems well... it tell me everythings matching and it says I'm supercharger but upon oom settings it says.." can't chmod system/bin/build.prop no such file..." 
This has been since I first ran it... I just tried copying and pasting build.prop to system/bin... don't know if that's stupid or not... but no luck...


----------



## skatastic

hazard209 said:


> 1. Go to /system/xbin (or /system/bin depending on where busybox is installed on your phone) and rename busybox to busybox.bak
> 2. Reboot. Go back to Installation(A) and start at step #3.
> (Thanks to Triton302 for working to help figure this out)[/IMG]


I have GC GBE 2.0 and I found busybox in both of those locations so I added .bak to both of them and rebooted. When I rebooted it froze on the gummy boot animation. After several minutes it still was simply stuck at the boot animation. I was able to reboot in recovery and get adb shell in order to remove the .bak extensionand boot back into the phone without too much hassle. My question is, what did I do wrong and what should I have done?


----------



## dubblin6

I am running gummy gbe 2.0 rc 1.5 and after following instructions in the OP, I can't get anything to stick. I had this working on froyo, but now it does not stick. Any thoughts?


----------



## juiced718

"ThehulKK said:


> Use the script manager, browse to the etc/init.d and set the 99supercharger to run as root on boot by clicking root and boot and saving.


That worked for me on 2.0 gbe


----------



## hazard209

skatastic said:


> I have GC GBE 2.0 and I found busybox in both of those locations so I added .bak to both of them and rebooted. When I rebooted it froze on the gummy boot animation. After several minutes it still was simply stuck at the boot animation. I was able to reboot in recovery and get adb shell in order to remove the .bak extensionand boot back into the phone without too much hassle. My question is, what did I do wrong and what should I have done?


Did you install busybox v1.18.2 after adding the .bak extention before rebooting? You need busybox on your phone for it to run.



dubblin6 said:


> I am running gummy gbe 2.0 rc 1.5 and after following instructions in the OP, I can't get anything to stick. I had this working on froyo, but now it does not stick. Any thoughts?


Did you edit the 98tweaks file?


----------



## skatastic

"hazard209 said:


> Did you install busybox v1.18.2 after adding the .bak extention before rebooting? You need busybox on your phone for it to run.
> 
> Did you edit the 98tweaks file?


The OP says to reboot before installing the other version so no I didn't...no harm no foul though I got it going by installing without removing


----------



## juiced718

"ThehulKK said:


> Use the script manager, browse to the etc/init.d and set the 99supercharger to run as root on boot by clicking root and boot and saving.


I'm now on ep3 and imosey 3.0 .can anyone explain why I get warm reboots everyday?!


----------



## ThehulKK

"juiced718 said:


> I'm now on ep3 and imosey 3.0 .can anyone explain why I get warm reboots everyday?!


are you using kak and v6? If you are what settings did you choose?

Darkcharge QT 
Imoseyon 3.0.0 
Stolen init.d tweaks
Supercharge v6
Kickasskernel


----------



## electron

If anyone is curious, setting V6 to the first aggressive option seemed to get rid of the lag problems in Gummy GBE 2. 
Works like a charm. Thanks, hazard!


----------



## juiced718

"ThehulKK said:


> are you using kak and v6? If you are what settings did you choose?
> 
> Darkcharge QT
> Imoseyon 3.0.0
> Stolen init.d tweaks
> Supercharge v6
> Kickasskernel


Yes v6 is on. Super ul and hard to kill. And kak


----------



## ThehulKK

"juiced718 said:


> Yes v6 is on. Super ul and hard to kill. And kak


What version of v6 are you using?

Darkcharge QT 
Imoseyon 3.0.0 
Stolen init.d tweaks
Supercharge v6
Kickasskernel


----------



## juiced718

"ThehulKK said:


> What version of v6 are you using?
> 
> Darkcharge QT
> Imoseyon 3.0.0
> Stolen init.d tweaks
> Supercharge v6
> Kickasskernel


update9 6.2.2


----------



## ThehulKK

"juiced718 said:


> update9 6.2.2


If you are using option number 7 that's a little to high for the charge try a lower setting to check if that stops the problem. For the kak, don't use the i/o tweaks, if you used them and you still have a working phone delete the kak file from the init.d folder and reinstall kak without i/o tweaks.

Darkcharge QT 
Imoseyon 3.0.0 
Stolen init.d tweaks
Supercharge v6
Kickasskernel


----------



## hazard209

skatastic said:


> The OP says to reboot before installing the other version so no I didn't...no harm no foul though I got it going by installing without removing


Fixed the OP. Sorry about that.


----------



## lpjunior999

Wow, no matter what I do or what rom I use...this doesn't work. Script doesn't even run. Though I'm using update 7 since 6 isn't available anymore.


----------

